# Golds Gym Exercise Bands



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

I know that the Thera-Bands are really popular among shooters so I was wondering if anyone had tried the Gold's Gym brand of exercise bands available at Walmart.

Chris


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes there are quite a few who have....

Here you go:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/5372-video-product-review/

He also has a few videos shooting it in different configurations....they work pretty well

Cheers - John


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

thanks. seems one reviewer really liked them and one didn't. hahaha

Chris


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

builderofstuff said:


> thanks. seems one reviewer really liked them and one didn't. hahaha
> 
> Chris


Yeah, I was the reviewer who liked them and didn't







. They work pretty good if you cut them right.


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

aamj50 said:


> thanks. seems one reviewer really liked them and one didn't. hahaha
> 
> Chris


Yeah, I was the reviewer who liked them and didn't







. They work pretty good if you cut them right.
[/quote]

LOL what I meant was that in your review you stated that you didn't, and then someone commented that they did.

Chris


----------

